# My new breeding queen



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,
Had a flying visit to Berlin to collect this lovely young lady yesterday. She is a blue tortie tabby and very assertive.

Hope you like her,we have called her Amy.
































Izzie


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She looks lovely - her colouring is fab!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> She looks lovely - her colouring is fab!


Thanks lol, she is a little tyke, very strong temperament on her as the gang are finding out. We are also expecting babies in a little over a week.

How are you? Keeping busy.

Izzie


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Very sweet - looks like she will put anyone in their place.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

shes really pretty, love her colour


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww she is lovely


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwww shes beautiful and im loving the scratch post


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so lovely!


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

she's absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely girl is she the who is pregnant?


----------

